# Carcasa protectora espejo  anula señal de antena del celular



## ea3glb (Oct 20, 2016)

No sé si este tema se ha tocado en algún otro hilo, os explico mi experiencia.

Hace un rato mi hija, con su teléfono en la mano, me dice que *no le llega señal wifi a su habitación* y que habría que cambiar la ubicación del ruter.
Como primer recurso uso mi teléfono para comprobarlo, le faltaba una raya para marcar fondo de escala, muy raro tanta diferencia de un terminal a otro ¿¿??.

Salomónicamente, mi hija, determina que *entonces es el teléfono* y que le mirase por qué le fallaba. *Mientras yo pensaba… “eso, si no es un pito es una flauta”*

Para ganar tiempo le dije que estaba ocupado en otro asunto y que en cuanto pudiese le echaba un vistazo.

Mientras andaba en otros menesteres, la parte de mi cerebro, la que no usamos habitualmente, estaba trabajando y jugando con la lógica con el asunto del wifi de casa y el teléfono de la muchacha.

Señal hay, los dos teléfonos son similares, ¿Qué parte del circuito debe de andar dañada?, analicé mentalmente las partes de un receptor empezando por la antena para centrarme en un cálculo de posibilidades ¿Qué ha cambiado en poco tiempo en casa y en el teléfono de mi hija? ….. y recuerdo entonces (me viene a la cabeza) que hace un par de días compró una carcasa protectora muy ¿¿?? Que su reverso sirve de espejo, dicen que “para cada gusto un color” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





De punta a punta de la casa, a lo pescadero: “*NIÑA… ven paka*” … Quítale la funda esa tan chula al teléfono y prueba otra vez “er Güifi”…

-PAPA… ya va… ¿Qué es, que pasa?

-Yo,… *¿Dónde has visto una antena con preservativo de lata?* ... las antenas del teléfono están dentro de la jaula de Faraday que has montado.

Esta es la _porquería_ que venden, y el mejor regalo que le podéis hacer al vecino o amigo “apreciado”. *INUTILIZA LAS ANTENAS DEL TELEFONO*, parece mentira que comercialicen esto sin pensar en las consecuencias *¡¡¡cuidado!!!* Que *no siempre lo bonito funciona*.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 20, 2016)

No es solamente esa carcasa, incluso una funda o protector de silicona o plastica barata, puede reducir la señal un 10% por su concentración en plomo usado en los pigmentos de pinturas.

Con una imantada reduce hasta un 30% o incluso dejarnos sin señal, ni hablar de las metalizadas tipo espejo.

Hay una buena aplicación que te permite analizar cual carcasa o protector es viable antes de adquirirla.

La Appp se llama  Mobile Signal Widget.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 21, 2016)

Buenos días.

Esa funda es una maravilla. ¡Un jamer por poco dinero!  nadie me molestará más.

¿Dónde la has comprado?

Sal U2


----------



## ea3glb (Oct 21, 2016)

Miguel, si no quieres que te molesten, no hace falta comprar un "Jamer", te subes al pirulí y le das alas al teléfono, no olvides llevar el super 8 para filmarlo.
De todas formas si alguien quiere suicidarse, o acordarse de la madre de algún diseñador puede seguir haciendo las compras en ChinaTown de *AliExpres* (supongo que tambien estará en otros distribuidores), la dirección es esta:

*Yaitronica*, gracias por la info de esa apli.. Evidentemente cualquier elemento delante de una antena interfiere, pero de ahí a aislarla magnéticamente y además comercializarlo ¡¡manda carallo!!, *¿a donde vamos a llegar?*.

*Nota a los moderadores*... Gracias, realmente queda mejor ASINN


----------



## elgriego (Oct 21, 2016)

ea3glb dijo:


> Miguel, si no quieres que te molesten, no hace falta comprar un "Jamer", te subes al pirulí y le das alas al teléfono, no olvides llevar el super 8 para filmarlo.
> De todas formas si alguien quiere suicidarse, o acordarse de la madre de algún diseñador puede seguir haciendo las compras en ChinaTown de *AliExpres* (supongo que tambien estará en otros distribuidores), la dirección es esta:
> 
> *Yaitronica*, gracias por la info de esa apli.. Evidentemente cualquier elemento delante de una antena interfiere, pero de ahí a aislarla magnéticamente y además comercializarlo ¡¡manda carallo!!, *¿a donde vamos a llegar?*.
> ...



Hola ea3glb,Esa funda metalica ,no solo atenua o bloquea la recepcion,sino que ademas  siguiendo el comportamiento de cualquier etapa de rf ,modifica la impedancia de antena,afectando a la etapa de salida por la elevacion de roe,y por mas que sea una potencia despreciable ,el problema existe igual,y no se como se llevara la etapa final ante estas desadaptaciones. Calculo que no le deben gustar.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ea3glb,Esa funda metalica ,no solo atenua o bloquea la recepcion,sino que ademas  siguiendo el comportamiento de cualquier etapa de rf ,modifica la impedancia de antena,afectando a la etapa de salida por la elevacion de roe,y por mas que sea una potencia despreciable ,el problema existe igual,y no se como se llevara la etapa final ante estas desadaptaciones. Calculo que no le deben gustar.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Hola a todos , debido a las potenzias en jogo (decenas o centienas de mW) no hay daños a lo paso final , pero seguramente con lo bajissimo rendimento de la antena que es "molestada" por la procimidad de la funda mectalica lo alcançe a la redonda es muy prejudicado generando conexiones mediocres o nulas   
Quizaz lo fabricante desa funda nin sape dese efecto colateral (secundario) en lo correcto funcionamento del celular    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea3glb (Oct 22, 2016)

Hola Daniel, tudo bem?

Tengo que discrepar contigo, la etapa final de un teléfono (como tal) no difiere mucho de cualquier otra de RF, sea de la banda que sea, y como bien sabes, *cuanto más alta sea la frecuencia de trabajo, como es el caso de un celular, más críticos son los valores y menos la tolerancia de trabajo*. Por lo que haciendo la explicación muy inteligible y según tú, explicaré muy básicamente mi criterio. En un equipo de CB, que escasamente pueda dar 5W, una potencia reflejada de 4 no tendría por qué afectarle ya que son pocos vatios si en mente tenemos un equipo normal de HF con 100W de salida con esos 4W de retorno que son sobradamente asumibles y disipables. Pues no es así, y lo sabes, el equipo de CB se morirá por los finales, ya que *todo depende de la proporción entre la salida y el retorno, así como la capacidad de disipación del transistor de la etapa final de potencia.* 
Llegando aquí, si el transistor de un teléfono es capaz de solo dar miliwatios, y no es capaz de asumir la proporción de reflejo de potencia, por poca que nos parezca pero elevada con respecto a la potencia entregada (proporción de potencias Out/In), ese transistor tiene un contrato con la muerte, y con él el teléfono.

Con respecto a que *el fabricante de esas fundas protectoras no tenga ni idea de los efectos secundarios que puede ocasionar* esa protección para el celular y que con buen criterio *el Griego* ha puesto el tema sobre la mesa en este hilo, casi intuyo que *tienes razón*, solo tienes que darte un paseo por la red y ver la cantidad de gente que “diseña” sin tener ni idea de lo que hace, solo se preocupan de utilizar, posiblemente magistralmente, programas como SolidEdge, Inventor, AutoCad, SolidWork, u otro, pero carecen de fundamentos de mecanizado, y lo más grave es que además hacen alardes en youtube. Sin ir más lejos, y para muestra un botón, te recuerdo aquel hilo, en este mismo foro, que alguien pretendía calentar tazas de café con una Peltier y ya tenía hecho el diseño, el problema es que no habían ni Peltier ni alimentadores autónomos para su diseño, *“el mundo al revés”*. Pues lo mismo con esta carcasa, con el agravante de que está en el mercado.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 22, 2016)

ea3glb dijo:


> Hola Daniel, tudo bem?
> 
> Tengo que discrepar contigo, la etapa final de un teléfono (como tal) no difiere mucho de cualquier otra de RF, sea de la banda que sea, y como bien sabes, *cuanto más alta sea la frecuencia de trabajo, como es el caso de un celular, más críticos son los valores y menos la tolerancia de trabajo*. Por lo que haciendo la explicación muy inteligible y según tú, explicaré muy básicamente mi criterio. En un equipo de CB, que escasamente pueda dar 5W, una potencia reflejada de 4 no tendría por qué afectarle ya que son pocos vatios si en mente tenemos un equipo normal de HF con 100W de salida con esos 4W de retorno que son sobradamente asumibles y disipables. Pues no es así, y lo sabes, el equipo de CB se morirá por los finales, ya que *todo depende de la proporción entre la salida y el retorno, así como la capacidad de disipación del transistor de la etapa final de potencia.*
> Llegando aquí, si el transistor de un teléfono es capaz de solo dar miliwatios, y no es capaz de asumir la proporción de reflejo de potencia, por poca que nos parezca pero elevada con respecto a la potencia entregada (proporción de potencias Out/In), ese transistor tiene un contrato con la muerte, y con él el teléfono.
> ...


Bueno a titulo de conocimento hay un conponente de RF denominado "circulador" y caso ese sea enpleyado en un celular cuando tenemos altas reflejanas (alta ROE o alta desadaptación de inpedancias en la antena) ese conponente desvia la RF reflejada  a una carga fictia , asi lo transistor de RF del paso final no vee la alta reflejada y todo anda bien 
En lo año 2000 jo trabajei en la fabrica de telefonos Celulares Ericcson y ese conponente era enpleyado en todos modelos fabricados en esa fecha, hoy actualmente no se mas si es enpleyado en telefonos Celulares.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea3glb (Oct 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno a titulo de conocimento *hay un conponente de RF denominado "circulador"* y caso ese sea enpleyado en un celular cuando tenemos altas reflejanas (alta ROE o alta desadaptación de inpedancias en la antena) ese conponente desvia la RF reflejada  a una carga fictia , asi lo transistor de RF del paso final no vee la alta reflejada y todo anda bien



Hola de nuevo Daniel. Muy interesante lo que acabas de escribir, al menos para mí.

Conozco circuitos de seguridad que protegen equipos que trabajan en otras bandas contra un ROE elevado, previo ajuste de valor, (sobre todo en AL) haciendo conmutar la transmisión a la posición de reposo e indicando la anomalía. Un circuito así, multiplicado por tres, ya que son tres transmisores los que hoy en día se montan en los celulares, el fabricante necesitaría de un espacio físico que posiblemente no existe en un celular por mucho componente de la serie 0201 que usasen. Me imagino que lo que tu llamas “circulador” debe de estar integrado ¿¿??, y como tal no he encontrado nada de información que realice esa función. 

De tener la información, y de poderse publicar en abierto sin comprometer la confidencialidad de ninguna firma comercial y mucho menos a ningún contrato personal referente al intelecto de esos que se hacen de por vida en ciertas empresas, ¿nos podrías ampliar esa información, y sobretodo que integrado (de haberlo y de estar comercializado) la realiza?.

Obrigado, .... Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2016)

ea3glb dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Daniel. Muy interesante lo que acabas de escribir, al menos para mí.
> 
> Conozco circuitos de seguridad que protegen equipos que trabajan en otras bandas contra un ROE elevado, previo ajuste de valor, (sobre todo en AL) haciendo conmutar la transmisión a la posición de reposo e indicando la anomalía. Un circuito así, multiplicado por tres, ya que son tres transmisores los que hoy en día se montan en los celulares, el fabricante necesitaría de un espacio físico que posiblemente no existe en un celular por mucho componente de la serie 0201 que usasen. Me imagino que lo que tu llamas “circulador” debe de estar integrado ¿¿??, y como tal no he encontrado nada de información que realice esa función.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don ea3gbl los circuladores o aysladores como tanbien son conocidos , son dispositivos de RF que funcionam de un modo unidireccional o sea la RF tiene solamente un sentido de circulación y las potenzias reflejadas son trampadas  y salen por otra salida , donde esa salida es terminada en una carga fictia de inpedancia y potenzia adecuadas a lo equipo en questón.
Los circuladores son factibles a partir de una determinada frequenzia (UHF o mas aun) debido a la tecnologia enpleyada , eses son basados en lineas de transmissión inpresas en substratos prolijos a andar en altas frequenzias cargados con ferrites y imãns que polarizan lo sentido de circulación de la RF . Ejenplo veer ese link aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...0fDPAhVEHJAKHZdjDDcQ_AUICSgC&biw=1527&bih=829 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea3glb (Oct 23, 2016)

El refranero español dice que *“no te acostarás sin saber algo nuevo”*, *Daniel*, me acabas de enviar a la cama, *muchas gracias*, muy didáctico ha resultado hoy el foro.

Siguiendo la cadena de búsqueda que me indicas, además de otras informaciones, he encontrado estos videos que son muy ilustrativos. El segundo complementa muy bien al primero.

Tengo claro, por lo explicado por ti en cuanto al circuito serigrafiado en placa y por lo visto en los vídeos que *este sistema es factible a altas frecuencias*, ya que la longitud de onda permite esos adaptadores con inducción magnética para generar sentido en la RF, en HF la cosa sería un poco más difícil por tamaño. ¿es correcto, no? Y no porque no se pueda hacer un colector central o un serigrafiado en una placa de un metro cuadrado (por ejemplo, habría que calcularlo), sino por el tamaño de los imanes. 











Saludos, Packo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2016)

Desafortunadamente en HF (2 hasta 30MHz) ese dispositivo  si queda mecanicamente inviable construir uno tal igual a querer armar una antena direccional  "Yagui-Uda" de alta ganancia (multiplos elementos) para la banda de 80M (3,5MHz)   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

